# Bunny Needs Help!



## Snufflez (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a long shot.. but i have been looking on craiglist and there is a Mini Lop female on there. The girl who has her says she needs some of her ear and a foot amputated to avoid infection. The rabbit she would like to keep but if need be will rehome it so it can get help. The girl cannot afford the surgery. I am in Minnesota. I am not sure if anyone can donate money or something.. but the girl said she would love to keep her but she as i said cannot afford the surgery and she said if she can find a good home for her she will give her up. The rabbits only other option is being PTS


----------



## Leaf (Feb 5, 2009)

The owner could look into Care Credit, IMOM and even a rescue that would step in and do a "fundable" page in order to help generate funds for the poor bun.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 5, 2009)

Any help possible through Minnesota Companion Rabbit Society?


----------



## Snufflez (Feb 5, 2009)

I got an email llast night and the girl said the rescue she first took the bunny to might do the surgery... but they won't let her adopt it back.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, to be honest, if the gal can't afford the surgery, she may not be able to afford the upkeep that may result due to complications... Likely better to let the bun go to folks that can afford this one...


----------



## Snufflez (Feb 5, 2009)

I know... she jsut wants the rabbit to not be pts.


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree that she should try to get Care Credit. I have gotten it but haven't used it yet. Depending on the vet she goes to it can be interest free for a certain amount of time. 

http://www.carecredit.com/

That is the website. I hope something works out for her and the bun. Does she know how much the surgery will cost?


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Well, to be honest, if the gal can't afford the surgery, she may not be able to afford the upkeep that may result due to complications... Likely better to let the bun go to folks that can afford this one...


:yeahthat:

It sounds like a very very serious health concern that will require vet care that many could not afford.


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just wondering if there was an update on this bun. I hope the bunny got the medical care she needed.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yes! Please let us know what happened to the rabbit.

Vets will sometimes allow (depending on the circumstance, of course) a payback option if you cannot afford to pay the entire bill at once.


----------



## Snufflez (Feb 12, 2009)

last i heard she is going to put her to sleep... she cannot afford surgery.. and the rabbit was out of pain meds.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 12, 2009)

Disabled rabbit moms often have their hands full, yet I want to think positively that she tried all options available -- including disabledrabbits list, etc. I am very sad that infection warrants a leg amputation and partial ear amputation. Somewhere in the system of good persons and vet clinics, DVM's, there has to be a glimmer of hope...
yet we can't handle more than our finances allow.
Why does this make me sad...?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Why does this make me sad...?


:cry2Because life sometimes just sucks.:hug2:


----------



## Snufflez (Feb 22, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!! She had the surgery and is doing well. I think Minn-Kota PAAWS i think she said did it. She will be sending me a link ot a video she posted on a site for them.. so yay for the bunny!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow! I'm glad the bunny made it through the surgery! That's great news


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 24, 2009)

Hugs to all involved,


----------

